# How do you clean the Honeycomb V6 Rear Valence?



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Morning All.... OK.. I give up! What's the trick to cleaning the rear V6 honeycomb valence?

Up to now I've just sponged it, much like washing the bodywork, but over time it has now got pretty grubby. The quick wash over with a sponge does not do the trick, as it just does not get into the individual honeycombs.

Is there a product that you could, maybe, spray on and hose off?


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Soft brushes to work at wall the little corners and then finish of with some bumper/trim care.


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, I tried a soft brush, with just working it in, using the water and shampoo mix, that I use to wash the car. It didn't shift it. 
It was new about a year ago and not had a proper clean. I also think it got a coat of 'bumper shine' type cleaner, when it went in for a service, which has probably attracted more dirt.

Hence, I think it needs a 'deep' clean first, and then keep on top of it after that, and not let it get so dirty.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Fit a QS valance :wink:

Or spray it with a back to black product.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Get some general degreaser and work it in with a detailing brush.....then rinse.

Then using a detailing brush, apply something like AG vinyl spray.....

:wink:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I find a Pole works really well. Usually 3 or 4 at a time.

Sometimes Romanians do it too, or even Brits; depends who's on at the time... :wink:


----------



## dextter (Oct 29, 2007)

t'mill said:


> Fit a QS valance :wink:
> 
> Or spray it with a back to black product.


This is exactly what I do after every couple of washes; quick spray with back-to-black, and it comes up a treat !


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Poles... I should have thought about this. We have a set that do our windows... awesome workforce! 

I think degreasing is the first port of call... with a brush... and then I'll try Son-of-a-Gun... as I have some kicking about.

QS Valence ... is this different to the V6 honeycomb one? Good to see a piccie if it is.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

The QS valance is painted Phantom Black like the roof of a QS, whereas the V6 valance is unfinished plastic that requires products to keep it looking spiffing. I bought mine from either the TT Shop or Awesome. (Can't remember which) and it was exactly the same price as the V6 valance, so was a no brainer really.

From memory it was £63 + a rather vertical £9.99 delivery.

Not the best picture in the world, but here's mine. If you can, zoom in a bit


----------



## wabbit_of_cc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for that. ...and smart back end too!


----------

